# Đại lý phân phối đồng hồ so Mitutoyo chính hãng



## tinhha (3 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ Tinh Hà chính là đại lý ủy quyền của hãng Mitutoyo, chuyên cung cấp các loại đồng hồ so Mitutoyo chính hãng. Đồng thời Tinh Hà cũng có đầy đủ các loại thiết bị đo lường Mitutoyo khác cho các bạn lựa chọn.







Trong hàng trăm những đại lý cung cấp các thiết bị đo lường Mitutoyo trên khắp Việt Nam thì thực tế chỉ có một số ít những nhà cung cấp là đại lý ủy quyền của Mitutoyo. Trong đó Tinh Hà chính là 1 trong 3 đại lý của hãng, đặc biệt Tinh Hà đã là đại lý ủy quyền của Mitutoyo từ năm 1998. Cho nên bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm để mua đồng hồ so Mitutoyo tại Tinh Hà.

Để mua được các đồng hồ so Mitutoyo phù hợp với nhu cầu của mình. Các bạn có thể liên hệ với Tinh Hà qua Hotline 0945 275 870 hoặc Email tinhha@tinhha.vn để được tư vấn trực tiếp từ các tư vấn viên năng động, chuyên nghiệp và tận tâm của Tinh Hà. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể truy cập vào website tinhha. com. vn của Tinh Hà để tìm hiểu kỹ hơn các dòng đồng hồ so Mitutoyo và lựa chọn được model phù hợp, sau đó có thể liên hệ với Tinh Hà sau.

Chắc chắn các bạn sẽ hài lòng khi đặt mua đồng hồ so Mitutoyo tại Tinh Hà bởi chất lượng sản phẩm được đảm bảo, mức giá tốt, tư vấn tận tâm và giao hàng nhanh chóng.


----------

